# 420 gear reduction instructions



## LAPLANT (Oct 7, 2012)

Just swapped my brute for a 420 it came with a gear reduction it seems to be a clutch basket and another gear 
Does any one have installation instructions for it 
I just put 29.5 outlaw 2s on it need this gear reduction in now guy I got it from said it came from mud slinger not sure if he is on this forum or high lifter
Thanks in advance for the help


----------

